

Crowd Sourcing / Funding for students - crjHome
http://sendanimac.tumblr.com/

======
felipebueno
Why do you need an iMac? Why would I help you to buy one? You can develop for
almost every platform using your Sony Laptop, even for iOS. And why an iMac?
The most expensive Apple computer. Why don't you start with a Mac Mini (if you
really need a mac)?

I would like to buy a car but I won't ask money to the internet for that.

